# After All is Said and Done......



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

This past week, I have come to the realization that I really like reading my Kindle best without a cover at all. 
It is hard to admit, after spending $75 on an Oberon and with a stack of Borsa Bella cases to fit it. My favorite is a 
simple Naked Kindle BB sleeve. When I put this combo into my purse it is so much lighter, I have to check twice to make sure I have it!










As much as I love the cover, it does take away from the ease of reading the Kindle without it. It is just so light and slim and
easy to use and hold, which was kind of the whole point of this new design. The cover just makes it almost _too_ much like a book, 
when isn't the whole point to make reading different? I am just torn, though I know I will still use my cover when I travel and 
I am glad too have it. I also miss the feel of it a bit, it is only the heaviness I do not miss. I just wonder if there are others out there, 
that prefer there Kindles coverless. Maybe it is just a phase?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

sometimes the simplest way is best


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I love reading mine without a cover, although I only do it when I'm at home and away from the dogs and kids. I am super careful with mine so I always put it back in the cover and case when I'm not reading. 

Melissa


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the Oberon that I put it in for safe keeping when I'm carrying it, or it is in my bag, but I read it with just the skin.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I find that Tavar is just right in his cover. I don't have any problems with my hands or arms (knock on wood) and I am lifting weight regularly so the few ounces the cover weighs is not a big deal. (grins)

I think that the cover is a personal thing and folks should do what they are comfortable with. If I were to get a DX, I think I would get a sleeve instead of a cover. I am guessing the covers for the DX will be a great deal heavier then the covers for the K1 or K2. 

Or I could hit the weights harder and be ready for the extra weight of the cover....


----------



## mebsers (Apr 8, 2009)

I like reading it without a cover too.  And you're right - that is a hard realization to come to, especially after buying an Amazon, M-Edge and Oberon cover (I had been searching for the perfect cover but, lo and behold, it appears there is no perfect cover for me).  I ended up returning my Amazon cover (don't know if it was worth the $20 I got back!), but I don't know what to do with the other ones.  I thought I would keep the M-Edge cover for traveling, especially with the new light coming out, because it seems so portable... but then I got the Oberon and I prefer it to the M-Edge.. so.. now I'm confused!  Whatever!  I guess it's just a crazy, Kindle world out there.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mebsers said:


> I like reading it without a cover too. And you're right - that is a hard realization to come to, especially after buying an Amazon, M-Edge and Oberon cover (I had been searching for the perfect cover but, lo and behold, it appears there is no perfect cover for me). I ended up returning my Amazon cover (don't know if it was worth the $20 I got back!), but I don't know what to do with the other ones. I thought I would keep the M-Edge cover for traveling, especially with the new light coming out, because it seems so portable... but then I got the Oberon and I prefer it to the M-Edge.. so.. now I'm confused! Whatever! I guess it's just a crazy, Kindle world out there.


You could try selling them on the Buy/Sell/Trade/Barter section here. If you don't get any bites then you could try eBay.


----------



## TheAutomaton (May 20, 2009)

I use the sleeve made by Octovo (I think...). I love it. I would not use anything else. It was half the price of other covers, it's sturdy enough that I don't have to worry about the screen being damaged if something in my bag presses up against and and best of all, the Kindle just slides into it so when I want to actually read I remove the Kindle altogether from the case. And it's not instantly apparent that it's a case for an electronic the way other cases are, so there's less chance of someone realizing it's an expensive device and snatching it somehow. It just looks like a slim, leatherbound notebook almost when viewed from the bottom.
I refuse to use any of the cases that have hinges. Just seems like an all-around bad idea to me to attach metal hooks into a plastic case and then just pray that you never open it the wrong way or anything.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

My two original Kindle's have been "naked" since day 1.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I also miss the feel of it a bit, it is only the heaviness I do not miss.


This is what I've been saying all along. The feel of the Oberon is great, the protection is equivalent to any of the others, but when combined with the Kindle the weight is too heavy for a carry-everywhere item. I'm finding that I'm starting to leave the Kindle at home or just use the naked Kindle sleeve when I take it out of the house because I don't want to be dealing with all that extra weight.

It's disappointing. No one seems to have made a decorative yet functional cover that takes advantage of the K2 form factor.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm pretty much the same way. After trying a few covers I prefer to hold the kindle without a cover atleast half the time. And when using a cover, after all the buying of covers I like the amazon cover better than any of the others! I like that its slim, fairly light weight compared to some other covers, has no straps ( I like that it looks like a book cover) and folds back flat and almost completely disappears when reading with it folded back. Which makes me wish I stuck to my original plan of getting a sleeve for "naked' kindle reading and the amazon case rather than try a few cases to realize this fact! 

BTW, for anyone who reads the kindle naked and doesn't like silicon, there is a clear hard snap on case that you can find from various sellers on amazon and ebay that protects the kindle and adds some grip in the back and its less than 3 ounces. Should be good protection in case of accidental drops. I have one ordered and am waiting for it to arrive. Since its clear, if you have a decalgirl skin, it shouldn't be  a problem.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I travel a lot which means I'm constantly looking to trim down what I'm carrying, but with my Kindle I know there's a law of diminishing returns. If I travel with no case, especially with the work and travel I do, I'll damage it. So I'm trying a couple of basic case that will protect it, plus a skin, and hope that does well. Right now I'm using the basic Amazon case, but I think I might try the TrendyDigital MaxGuard Leather Cover + WaterGuard Waterproof Case


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

My Kindle stays in its cover at all times. I've read too many posts here and elsewhere of people's coverless Kindles getting dropped, banged against or knocked off things and basically being destroyed. Not taking any chances!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Kindles are like cell phone, they should probably be covered with something or you wil get scratches and/or gashes from the littlest things


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Octochick said:


> This past week, I have come to the realization that I really like reading my Kindle best without a cover at all.


I understand completely! My Kindle remained uncovered for the first month before I finally decided to try the cover (KK w/ original cover). I loved reading my KK with nothing around it. I only started putting it in the cover when I would read at night when Larry was home and I didn't want to clip the light directly on the Kindle. The original cover is lightweight enough that I really don't notice it so much now, but it did take a bit of getting used to. I have an M-edge cover that is very nice, but it feels so heavy to me so I don't use it. I have been considering going coverless again and using a sleeve for the purse... especially after the doctor told me that I should consider carrying a lighter purse because of the muscle spasms I have been having in my back!!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I always kept my Klassic Kindle in an M-Edge case, however I've discovered with my Kindle2 I much prefer reading without a case at all.  I do have a skin to help keep it clean and maybe avoid some of the scratches, and a Waterfield sleeve which I keep the Kindle2 in when I'm not reading, so it's not completely unprotected.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

The generic cover for the K2 (that unfortunately is only sold separately) is pretty lightweight, and attaches the Mighty Bright very well. The only problem I have is that I made the mistake of folding back the cover behind the K2 when reading, and the binding has gone a bit a bit soft (not unlike a real book!) This is still okay for me because I really have it just for the simplest of protection while in my bag and traveling with the rest of my point heavy electronics and parts. I also have another cover on the way.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have come to the same realization - I love the look of my Oberon, but do not like reading with the Kindle in the cover as much . I am thinking of trying a different cover, but have not decided what yet. Maybe a sleeve rather than an actual cover. Have also thought of trying the TrendyDigital MaxGuard Cover, it looks like it may be slimmer (and I need that waterproof one anyway!)


----------



## mebsers (Apr 8, 2009)

Update: I just saw that Cole Haan has come out with a hinge system and now I want to buy it.  Apparently I will never learn.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mebsers said:


> Update: I just saw that Cole Haan has come out with a hinge system and now I want to buy it. Apparently I will never learn.


There's one for sale here: 
FS: Cole Haan smooth leather dark brown w/ hinges


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> My Kindle stays in its cover at all times. I've read too many posts here and elsewhere of people's coverless Kindles getting dropped, banged against or knocked off things and basically being destroyed. Not taking any chances!


I have the same fear so.........K will always wear a cover-up


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I just wrote a mini review with pictures of a clear snap on case for the kindle which will provide good protection if you like to hold the kindle out of the case

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=466060#post466060


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

cheerio said:


> Kindles are like cell phone, they should probably be covered with something or you wil get scratches and/or gashes from the littlest things


 I agree to a degree. I do think my skin provides adequate protection, as it sits next to my bed. A good sleeve, at the very least if I am out and about and a full on cover when I travel. I am very careful with it, always!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> My Kindle stays in its cover at all times. I've read too many posts here and elsewhere of people's coverless Kindles getting dropped, banged against or knocked off things and basically being destroyed. Not taking any chances!


What she said.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> My Kindle stays in its cover at all times. I've read too many posts here and elsewhere of people's coverless Kindles getting dropped, banged against or knocked off things and basically being destroyed. Not taking any chances!


Ditto. Too many close calls with K1.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I keep my KK in her Oberon cover and usually read that way.  But my K2 is a different story.  She is skinned, but her case is a Belkin sleeve.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

All this talk about covers, no covers, etc. led me to take KWINN out of the cover last night... I had actually forgotten how comfortable in the hand the K1 is! I think I may read this way for a bit. Of course, taking the K out or when the gkids are here will definitely call for cover/case time!


----------

